# Coco died :(((((((((



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I can't believe it. I'm in shock. I've been crying for hours to the point of feeling sick. Me and my partner are gone on holiday and had a friend look after her. She ran away when a delivery came and got run over. I'm so angry and so sad. Now we're abroad, distraught and can't do anything. I wish we had never gone on holiday. I can't believe I'll never see her again. She was the best dog I've ever had. She was my everything since we've had her. 

When we left, I asked her to give me a kiss and she knew we were leaving so she turned her head and refused to kiss me. I can't believe this is the last memory of her I'll ever have. This may seem silly to some people, but she was like my baby and I'm so hurt, no words can't quite describe how I feel. :sad7::sad7::sad7:

She was only a year old, she was taken from us so soon. She was such an amazing dog. We kept saying how we can't imagine our life without her. I can't believe we didn't get to know her for longer. I'm not sure we'll ever be able to replace her...

One of the last pictures taken of me and her.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh you poor thing, I am so so sorry for your loss xxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know what to say to you that will make you feel any better and if I could turn back the clock for you I would do it without a second thought. I'm so, so sorry. Very many huge hugs. 😥


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my god, Im so sorry  RIP sweet girl xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I am so sorry. I teared up reading this. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a terrible shock for you both,i'm so very sorry


----------



## Bernie01 (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG My heart thoughts and prayers go out to you both. I am sending you big hug form here in New Zealand. I can fully understand your grief. I cried when I read this message about wee Coco. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. RIP Little one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm crying with you.    I'm so very sorry. I know those words don't help much right now. You're in my thoughts and prayers. RIP sweet little Angel

xxxxx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh no! I can't begin it imagine. . .! That has always been my fear! 

I can't say anything to make the hurt go away! I am so very, very sorry!


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry  sending love and prayers, couldn't imagine ur pain! Xxx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a member of the family is always incredibly difficult, but to have it be so unexpected... I cannot imagine the pain you are feeling. Please know that she will always be with you in your heart. You gave her the best life and all of your love, which I am sure she knew. My heart goes out to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my God, that is so heart wrenching. I am so so sorry. I just imagine how heart sick you are. Don't blame yourself, it is not your fault, she was loved and she knew it. Oh, I just wish something I could do or say, to help your broken heart.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg I am so so sorry for your loss! That is such a terrible story. My fiancé and I always get nervous leaving our chi's with our parents too for that same reason bc you just never know! Rip sweet baby....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miriamma (May 9, 2013)

So sorry for Your loss! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

How utterly terrible! I'm so very sorry.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I can't even begin to imagine your heart break. All of us here completely understand how much a dog can become truly a part of the family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anikalabreee (Apr 6, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your little one. May you find peace in this difficult time. Lots of love to you.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I would be livid and upset.. did you find out the whole story as to how she got loose? You poor thing!


----------



## Cranfls (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I feel so sad for you!! I can't believe that happened. Nothing prepares you for stuff like that. I too love my pets like kids! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

How horrible. I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate you taking the time to write supportive messages. I've been crying on and off for so many hours, can't get to sleep. 

I just can't believe it. I feel like it's my fault, that I should I have asked someone else to take care of her. She was such a healthy and happy little girl, to lose her so young and in such a tragic way makes me feel so sick, like I failed her.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP little baby!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks everyone. I really appreciate you taking the time to write supportive messages. I've been crying on and off for so many hours, can't get to sleep.
> 
> I just can't believe it. I feel like it's my fault, that I should I have asked someone else to take care of her. She was such a healthy and happy little girl, to lose her so young and in such a tragic way makes me feel so sick, like I failed her.


You can't blame yourself. Horrible things happen, and it isn't your fault. You cared for her the best you could. How were you took know something bad would happen? This is my worst fear - I think it's anyone pet owners worst fear. But it's not something you can predict. I am just so sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> You can't blame yourself. Horrible things happen, and it isn't your fault. You cared for her the best you could. How were you took know something bad would happen? This is my worst fear - I think it's anyone pet owners worst fear. But it's not something you can predict. I am just so sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I suppose that's true.  

I just don't know how to cope with this. Everything in my life is messed up right now. I suffer from severe depression and Coco was pretty much the only thing that made sense and brought me happiness. She was everything to me.


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow (Jun 13, 2012)

I really feel for your situtaion, so much. I was as odd as it might sound prescribed a dog by my doctor because I also have depression and anxiety issues. So my family helped me a lot and got me a dog a Chi who i named Millie and i loved her to bits I only had her for a few months when without going into a really long story she passed away because some nasty neighbor had an issue with me poisoned her she was only 7 months old...
And needless to say it broke my heart I was a mess.
And I really wasnt sure I could love another pet as I loved her. Then my awesome sister found me Winifred and my heart made room for her faster then I could have ever thought. I still miss Millie still love her so much and thinking about what happened still hurts, but Winnie makes it better she is my baby and I know Millie wouldnt want me sad. As hard as it can be sometimes I try and think of just the Happy times with her because thats whats really worth remembering....
I'm truly very sorry for your loss, I feel for you


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks everyone. I really appreciate you taking the time to write supportive messages. I've been crying on and off for so many hours, can't get to sleep.
> 
> I just can't believe it. I feel like it's my fault, that I should I have asked someone else to take care of her. She was such a healthy and happy little girl, to lose her so young and in such a tragic way makes me feel so sick, like I failed her.


It's not your fault at ALL! please do not beat yourself up sweetie.. I have babysat my friends Chi's many times and I NEVER let them out of my sight! I am cautious with my own dogs, but someone elses? that's a whole different level.

Please take care of yourself right now!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

It's such a horrible situation to be in, for one I would want to kill the friend. And I'd want to know what happened but also not know at the same time. Poor,poor you xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

any dog owners worst nightmare = im so sorry for your loss and the pain you are enduring but im betting that the person responsible for this tragic accident is feeling equally as bad - if I were in her shoes I would not be able to face you again !!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear this. What a terrible shock for you. I can't imagine how sad you must feel.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

There are no words that will make you feel better at this awful time, I cannot begin to imagine how you must be feeling, what an absolute tragedy, so so sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

BanannaFlvdSnow said:


> I really feel for your situtaion, so much. I was as odd as it might sound prescribed a dog by my doctor because I also have depression and anxiety issues. So my family helped me a lot and got me a dog a Chi who i named Millie and i loved her to bits I only had her for a few months when without going into a really long story she passed away because some nasty neighbor had an issue with me poisoned her she was only 7 months old...
> And needless to say it broke my heart I was a mess.
> And I really wasnt sure I could love another pet as I loved her. Then my awesome sister found me Winifred and my heart made room for her faster then I could have ever thought. I still miss Millie still love her so much and thinking about what happened still hurts, but Winnie makes it better she is my baby and I know Millie wouldnt want me sad. As hard as it can be sometimes I try and think of just the Happy times with her because thats whats really worth remembering....
> I'm truly very sorry for your loss, I feel for you


Oh my god, I can't believe your neighbour did that!! How horrible and disgusting!  I'm glad to hear that you found happiness with another dog though. I looked at the pictures. She's such a cutie. I also got Coco partly because of depression and anxiety issues and she helped me so much. I can't believe she's gone. The thought of getting another chihuahua hurts me so much... but even if I wanted to, I can't afford another one anytime soon.



Rolo n Buttons said:


> It's such a horrible situation to be in, for one I would want to kill the friend. And I'd want to know what happened but also not know at the same time. Poor,poor you xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I certainly do want to kill that friend right now. We called the vet to know the full situation... and they told us that she was hit by a car but not enough to cause any noticeable injury, but she was already dead when found. So we don't really know what happened. 



maj said:


> any dog owners worst nightmare = im so sorry for your loss and the pain you are enduring but im betting that the person responsible for this tragic accident is feeling equally as bad - if I were in her shoes I would not be able to face you again !!


Yes the 2 people responsible for looking after her are distraught. It was a friend and his sister. I don't think I want to see his sister ever again tbh. As for the friend, he's really upset and feels very guilty. No amount of sorry from them is going to fix this though. 

I didn't sleep at all last night and my eyes are burning from crying. We tried to carry on with the holiday despite what happened, but we just found ourselves lying on the beach crying. -_-


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Omg I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. Hugest of hugs to you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg, that is so horrific!!! I am so, so sorry!!! Your little Coco was just beautiful and I can Bly imagine your pain. I am so sorry and am sending you prayers of peace. :'(


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

How horrendous for you. Deepest sympthies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

coco_little_bear said:


> I certainly do want to kill that friend right now. We called the vet to know the full situation... and they told us that she was hit by a car but not enough to cause any noticeable injury, but she was already dead when found. So we don't really know what happened.


This is a terrible thing to hear. What on earth happened? My heart just aches for you, I feel like crying myself


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm so so sorry for your loss! What a terrible things to happen! You are both in my thoughts  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

How awful I am so very very sorry for your tragic and sudden loss.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

I want to say something but am lost for words. I am going on holiday sat to Spain and we are taking my boy with us. I was thinking will it be too much for him but now I'm glad I'm taking him my thoughts are with you x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so so sorry! I lost my little Tia 3 weeks ago tomorrow and I still cry, she was only 7 but had a failing liver. she died in my arms...the people on this forum are incredible, keep talking... It will take time and do know I feel your pain! Big hugs xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wiz said:


> I want to say something but am lost for words. I am going on holiday sat to Spain and we are taking my boy with us. I was thinking will it be too much for him but now I'm glad I'm taking him my thoughts are with you x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was so worried about leaving her for a week, I almost didn't want to leave. I didn't take her because I couldn't, but I SO wish I had. Out of all the things I worried would happen, this is just unbelievable. I'm so hurt I can't take it.

We're on a beautiful spanish island and we can't enjoy it at all. It almost makes it feel as if she died for nothing... seeing as she died because we went on holiday. She obviously had separation anxiety and ran away looking for us... but since this happened at the start of our holiday, we're not exactly having a holiday here so she died for what seems like no reason. 

I keep replaying what happened in my mind and it makes me feel so sick. The thought of my little baby desperate to find us, running wild in the streets and dying in such a tragic way. I feel this crushing in my chest each time. I just desperately want to go back in time and stop her. 



Kim Fox said:


> I am so so sorry! I lost my little Tia 3 weeks ago tomorrow and I still cry, she was only 7 but had a failing liver. she died in my arms...the people on this forum are incredible, keep talking... It will take time and do know I feel your pain! Big hugs xx


Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss too!  I hope things get better for you too.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I remembered this poem from when my kitty passed away. I thought I would share... 


We may not be together
In the way we used to be
We are still connected by
A cord no eye can see

So whenever you need to find me
We're never far apart
If you look beyond the horizon
And listen with your heart



May you find peace amidst all the grief.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry. Sending big (((((hugs))))) your way. So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I just saw this and I fill ill for you  I have no words but I wish you strength.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone for all your supportive comments. I'm such a mess, there are no words to describe how much I loved that dog. I've had other dogs before but none that I had such a close bond to. I keep going over what happened in my head and it feels like someone is ripping my heart out of my chest each time. 



ChiChiLove said:


> I remembered this poem from when my kitty passed away. I thought I would share...
> 
> 
> We may not be together
> ...


Thank you, it's a beautiful thought, though it made me cry so much.


----------



## rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

i cant think what you must be going through, this made me very upset too, please dont blame yourseves, you didnt know this would happen the same as anyone els, .. it could have happened at any time, its such a heartbreaking thing to lose your dog, my very best wishes to you at this very sad time.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

So sorry for you loss  hopefully time will be a healer  hugs xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

How are you? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> How are you? X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A tiny bit better I suppose, thanks for asking. It's so hard though being abroad while this happened... This is our last day though, not sure how I'll cope when I come home and reality kicks in. To make it more heart breaking everyone in Spain seems to have a chihuahua or tiny dog. A little chi walked up to me and my partner yesterday and sat between us staring at us for ages... Made my heart sink.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I feel for you so much. What a horrible time you're having! It will be hard when you get home but at least you will be in a familiar place. It's horrible being upset away from home. May I ask what has been done with your little dog? Perhaps you could go an get a little statue or something in her honour when you get back. Might make you feel a little bit better if you can do something for her memory xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I feel for you so much. What a horrible time you're having! It will be hard when you get home but at least you will be in a familiar place. It's horrible being upset away from home. May I ask what has been done with your little dog? Perhaps you could go an get a little statue or something in her honour when you get back. Might make you feel a little bit better if you can do something for her memory xx
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really like this idea  Glad to hear you are at least feeling a teeny bit better. Going home is going to be so tough but it will be the beginning of the healing process, right now whilst your on holiday you are stuck in Limbo. It is so sad, and my heart goes out to you x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I feel for you so much. What a horrible time you're having! It will be hard when you get home but at least you will be in a familiar place. It's horrible being upset away from home. May I ask what has been done with your little dog? Perhaps you could go an get a little statue or something in her honour when you get back. Might make you feel a little bit better if you can do something for her memory xx





Alula said:


> I really like this idea  Glad to hear you are at least feeling a teeny bit better. Going home is going to be so tough but it will be the beginning of the healing process, right now whilst your on holiday you are stuck in Limbo. It is so sad, and my heart goes out to you x


Thanks for the support, really need it right now.  I called the vet she was taken to when found dead... they told me that they kept her body frozen in case we want to bury or cremate her when we return... and so that we can see her again one last time if we wish to (apparently she doesn't look injured despite having been run over so it's ok for us to see her). I don't know what to do. I never thought I'd have to think about this.

Thanks for the suggestion. It gave me some ideas. I had started making a handmade dog collar with her name embroided on it before I left on holiday... I think I'm going to make it into a bracelet for myself and will attach her dog collar charm on it. Or possibly make a necklace with it. We will also have a picture of me, my partner and coco printed and put into a picture frame. 

We also talked to the person who sold us Coco. He found it really hard to part from her when he gave her to us. We asked him if he ever plans to breed Coco's mum and dad again and that if he does, we'd love to have a puppy. I can't bear the idea of replacing coco, but if it's her sister or brother, it might make it a bit easier. 

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks for the support, really need it right now.  I called the vet she was taken to when found dead... they told me that they kept her body frozen in case we want to bury or cremate her when we return... and so that we can see her again one last time if we wish to (apparently she doesn't look injured despite having been run over so it's ok for us to see her). I don't know what to do. I never thought I'd have to think about this.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. It gave me some ideas. I had started making a handmade dog collar with her name embroided on it before I left on holiday... I think I'm going to make it into a bracelet for myself and will attach her dog collar charm on it. Or possibly make a necklace with it. We will also have a picture of me, my partner and coco printed and put into a picture frame.
> 
> ...


I think if it were me I would see her, you only get one last chance and I would worry I would regret it later If I didn't. Will give you a chance to say goodbye. 
The bracelet idea is lovely, something you have made yourself and can always treasure.
Do please think about another dog, it will feel too soon now but it will give you a distraction. I swore I would never have any more after I had the last one put down but a house just isn't a home without a dog. Dog people need their dogs! 
Please don't worry about long posts, that's what we are here for! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thinking of you. X


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope your doing ok... I've been thinking about you and wanted to let you know that you were in my thoughts...xx


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

Kim Fox said:


> I hope your doing ok... I've been thinking about you and wanted to let you know that you were in my thoughts...xx


 ditto from me too and I think the bracelet idea is so lovely


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

i'm so sorry for your loss.... i can't imagine what you,re going through... hope you are doing better... <3


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Think you must be home now, hope it has not been too hard for you xxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

iam so sorry felt sick when i read this will keep you and coco in prayers...


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Still thinking of you and your partner. I hope you had a safe return home. I love the idea of a bracelet or having it attached to a frame with her picture. Stay strong 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

My heart goes out to you, in your time of sorrow. Words cannot express the love we have for our pups...they are far more than just a dog or a pet, they are our children...so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I cried reading this. I can't imagine going through such a thing. My heart aches for you. Rest in peace, little Coco.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks again everyone for the support. You have no idea how much I appreciate it. I didn't think this week could get any worse and I don't even know if anyone is going to believe me, but we came back home to London today to find our house was broken into this afternoon!! Among other things, my laptop was stolen... I had backed up some older pictures of coco, but I have lost all the more recent ones. 

I've been crying all week and am so sleep deprived. When I arrived I couldn't believe it and broke down, but since then I've just been in a weird numb state. How can this be real. The police came over and we're now waiting for the forensic team to come down. I just can't believe it! 



Rolo n Buttons said:


> I think if it were me I would see her, you only get one last chance and I would worry I would regret it later If I didn't. Will give you a chance to say goodbye.
> The bracelet idea is lovely, something you have made yourself and can always treasure.
> Do please think about another dog, it will feel too soon now but it will give you a distraction. I swore I would never have any more after I had the last one put down but a house just isn't a home without a dog. Dog people need their dogs!
> Please don't worry about long posts, that's what we are here for! Xx


We are definitely going to see her, I couldn't handle not seeing her again. We told the vet we will be there tomorrow morning.  

After all that happened today, everything is just spinning in my head. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Wish we could do something for you are you near chigwell ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wiz said:


> Wish we could do something for you are you near chigwell ?


That's very kind of you to say. We live around Brixton.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Huge hugs what a weeks you've had. I really have no words for all that has happened other than to say I'm sorry 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh no u poor thing! Good luck at the vet ur very brave & I hope it helps u!! I hope karma gives the people who broke on what they deserve!!! Fingers crossed ur pot of gold isn't far away!!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks.  I had another sleepless night and now we're just waiting until it's time to go to the vet. I feel sick at the thought that it's the last time I'll see her. It's only been a week and yet I feel like my mind is already playing tricks on me, making my memories of her slightly faded.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

What a nightmare! I wish I could do something. I feel ill. There have been many break ins in our apartment lately and I really do not have a lot of things but if someone takes something of sentimental I am enraged at the thought. 

Your lap top may show up, hopefully. If not, at least you have a picture on this forum of beautiful you and Coco. I know that does not help, but when in a bad time, there is always one or two little tiny positive things. I hope that does not sound pathetic.

I won't say "be strong" because you are even though you may not think so.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thinking about you this morning and sending you lots of supporting vibes as you go to the Vets. You are doing a very brave thing in going to see Coco and I really hope it brings you peace and closure. We have all been really affected by your tragedy and we are all here for you for whenever you need to talk and for your future decisions. I am so sorry you came home to a burglary and lost your photographs but no one can take away the memories you have of Coco they are locked away safe in your heart. X


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Thinking of you! I really hope your visit to the vet is the beginning of the healing process for you guys today. It will be painful at first  it is so sad and I can not imagine what you are going through  

I gutted to hear about your laptop too  but stolen goods do turn up relatively frequently so keep on at the police when you have the energy xxx 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> What a nightmare! I wish I could do something. I feel ill. There have been many break ins in our apartment lately and I really do not have a lot of things but if someone takes something of sentimental I am enraged at the thought.
> 
> Your lap top may show up, hopefully. If not, at least you have a picture on this forum of beautiful you and Coco. I know that does not help, but when in a bad time, there is always one or two little tiny positive things. I hope that does not sound pathetic.
> 
> I won't say "be strong" because you are even though you may not think so.


Oh my god, many break ins? That must be so scary!! That's the thing, I'm not too bothered about the laptop. It is worth quite a bit, but it's the content that I really care about as it has a huge sentimental value.  And no it doesn't sound pathetic. It's true, even in the hardest times we have to try and think of the positive, even if there's very little of it and even if it's tough. 



Lisa T said:


> Thinking about you this morning and sending you lots of supporting vibes as you go to the Vets. You are doing a very brave thing in going to see Coco and I really hope it brings you peace and closure. We have all been really affected by your tragedy and we are all here for you for whenever you need to talk and for your future decisions. I am so sorry you came home to a burglary and lost your photographs but no one can take away the memories you have of Coco they are locked away safe in your heart. X





Alula said:


> Thinking of you! I really hope your visit to the vet is the beginning of the healing process for you guys today. It will be painful at first  it is so sad and I can not imagine what you are going through
> 
> I gutted to hear about your laptop too  but stolen goods do turn up relatively frequently so keep on at the police when you have the energy xxx
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, we went to the vet to see coco... I cried so much, but I felt a bit better after. All week I had all sorts of horrific images of Coco spinning in my head... but she had no injury. She died in a way that just looks like she went to sleep peacefully like normal. She was still as beautiful as ever. She just looked asleep. The vet also said that she doesn't think Coco suffered. It was heartbreaking and I found it hard to walk out of the room and accept that it was the last time I'd see her little face, but I'm glad the last image of her is a peaceful one. 

Even the vet teared up and hugged me when hearing of the burglary on top of it. She also didn't charge us for the cremation. I think she must have felt very sorry for us. 

Now I have to deal with our friend coming to our house tonight to return all her toys, blanket and bed. :/


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't blame yourself It is not your fault, just a freak accident you could not have known.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh my god, many break ins? That must be so scary!! That's the thing, I'm not too bothered about the laptop. It is worth quite a bit, but it's the content that I really care about as it has a huge sentimental value.  And no it doesn't sound pathetic. It's true, even in the hardest times we have to try and think of the positive, even if there's very little of it and even if it's tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad for you that Coco looked peaceful. That's what I was hoping for. My last dog looked the same, just like he was asleep. That was sweet of the vet too. Good luck for tonight. All I know is that I really wouldn't want to be your friend right now, I wouldn't know what to do with myself. Sorry about your burglary too. Xxx


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't blame yourself, you could not have known, it was a freak accident. Sending hugs...{{{{}}}}}}


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sending tons of hugs your way!! This is beyond anything words can describe! Not to sound insensitive, but hopefully soon, you will be back to your normal routine and the healing will begin! I cannot say how much my heart aches for you!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Glad the visit went well and has started your healing process. Keep thinking of you and hoping for something to go right for you after all this trauma. I'm very glad the vet was so understanding. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thanks, we went to the vet to see coco... I cried so much, but I felt a bit better after. All week I had all sorts of horrific images of Coco spinning in my head... but she had no injury. She died in a way that just looks like she went to sleep peacefully like normal. She was still as beautiful as ever. She just looked asleep. The vet also said that she doesn't think Coco suffered. It was heartbreaking and I found it hard to walk out of the room and accept that it was the last time I'd see her little face, but I'm glad the last image of her is a peaceful one.
> 
> Even the vet teared up and hugged me when hearing of the burglary on top of it. She also didn't charge us for the cremation. I think she must have felt very sorry for us.
> 
> Now I have to deal with our friend coming to our house tonight to return all her toys, blanket and bed. :/


I am so sorry to hear that your house was now broken into as well. My heart goes out to you sweetie. This post made me really tear up. I just cannot imagine what you are going through. I don't know what to say  I hope seeing her this last time will bring you some peace.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Not sure if its the right time but I want you to keep in touch with me. This is my boy
View attachment 23618

My boy is seven months old he is my world my heart feels like it will explode when I look at him. The reason I'm saying this is his mum has just had four pups Really not sure wether I should post this but I mean no harm 
Sherrie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the supportive comments, it's hard not to blame ourselves. I keep thinking "WHY did I think Coco would be fine with staying for a whole week in a house she doesn't know and with a person she didn't know (she knew our friend but not his sister)? WHY didn't I ask for the friend to stay at our place instead so that Coco would feel better? etc." I know it's not good to think this way, but I can't help it.



Rolo n Buttons said:


> I'm so glad for you that Coco looked peaceful. That's what I was hoping for. My last dog looked the same, just like he was asleep. That was sweet of the vet too. Good luck for tonight. All I know is that I really wouldn't want to be your friend right now, I wouldn't know what to do with myself. Sorry about your burglary too. Xxx


Last night was tough. Our friend came over and at first I couldn't talk to him or look at him. His sister gave us a card with a written apology inside. Not that it will ever change what happened.  I feel like I should have been more clear about not leaving doors opened, not even for a really short space of time. Our friend took care of her well, but his sister has only ever owned cats and I keep asking myself "how on earth did I think it was safe for Coco to be there?". We were always so protective and yet we didn't think of that?  I guess I was under the impression that the sister was never there so I didn't think she'd be spending any time alone with Coco. 



Wiz said:


> Not sure if its the right time but I want you to keep in touch with me. This is my boy
> View attachment 23618
> 
> My boy is seven months old he is my world my heart feels like it will explode when I look at him. The reason I'm saying this is his mum has just had four pups Really not sure wether I should post this but I mean no harm
> Sherrie


He's so cute! Thank you so much for thinking about us. I guess my heart still explodes when I think of Coco and for now it's hard to imagine feeling that way for another dog. To be honest even if we wanted another puppy soon we can't afford it right now, especially after this burglary.  But who knows, maybe in a few weeks time, these feelings will change.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I know how guilty you are feeling, I can relate. I used to have a big wonderful dog. We had him for a few years, he was a rescue. We never thought he would get so big as the vet said he would be "medium sized", he did not say he was part Great Dane!!!l My brother moved up to a house in the mountains that had a very very big backyard and he had 2 guard dogs. He asked if we would like for him take our dog up there where his life would be a lot better and he would not be cooped up in the apartment. 

Our daughter was about 2 years old then and she loved that dog and he loved her, but really it was a much better place for him to go up to the mountain home. He also had a bladder control issue so it would be better for him to be outdoors.. It was the worst decision I ever made. 

A few months after him being there, even though he really was very happy and he really thrived up there with other dogs, plenty of space to run around, one fine day he decided he needed a girlfriend and took off after the neighbor's Collie (I think it was). On his way home, low and behold a nice tin foil full of tasty meat! Needless to say it was full of poison that someone put out for foxes in that area..so my poor boy was murdered. My sister in law calls me up and blurts out "The dog ate poison and died". I thought someone ripped my heart out and still to this day I feel quite guilty. Had I not sent him up there...why did I let him go up there...why didn't I train him not to eat things off the street...etc etc. Even though it had been years, when we got Kalisee I still felt guilty like I am betraying him again.

I am not telling you this to make you feel badly but just to know that these things unfortunately do happen. You could not have known what was going to happen. Your brain is going to be a mill of "whys" for a long time and true, it may be too soon to put another doggy in your home. Its a nice thing to look forward to though. Even though it does not feel like it, eventually you will be able to smile at another dog without that meaning that in your heart you have replaced little Coco. Kalisee is our baby and we love her so much...maybe too much sometimes!

Just take your time and even though time will not heal completely, it will make it easier for you to think about it differently and more calmly and it wont hurt as badly because you will have come to terms. Right now its still very fresh and you have a million thoughts. The break-in was a really unfair topping to all of it but there is always the hope you will find justice. Big cyber hugs to you!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I want to say, don't blame yourself! But, it's been about 8 or 10 years since my first chi passed and I still blame myself. He was 11 years old, not old, healthy, or so I thought. I used to bring my dogs to be groomed. This one groomer he went to maybe 2 or 3 times, I hadn't realized it, but he would get nervous and hyperventilate when I picked him up. Hubby kind of mentioned it to me, but sometimes he can unknowingly be hurtful and say things that I don't know how to take. He told me not to take him there again. So I said, he's fine! He'll settle down. Well, the last time he went, was the last time he went anywhere! Was it because of his anxiety about the groomer? I will never know! But he died, basically that evening! 

So while I want to say "don't blame yourself!" I know that no matter what anyone says, you will! It's our nature. I try to convince myself that it truly wasn't my fault. But, had I not been "lazy" and groomed him myself, knowing he was just a little nervous, it may not have happened. So as you might have figured, I do all my own grooming now! Even my golden! And I keep a very, very close eye on both of them! I get paranoid when doors are open, or they pick up something they shouldn't, or jump off the arm of a chair! I realize that they have to "live" but I try to make sure I make things as safe as I can without hindering their enjoyment! Sounds kind of weird, but, I try to balance it. And Angel is actually hubbys dog!! But I seem to do all the training!

So just get things back to some semblance of normal and try to resume your life. Things will happen as they need to! 

I hope I don't sound too weird - I don't express myself well in writing!

Chin up!:daisy:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

kalisee and Angel, both of these stories are so sad. I'm sorry this happened to you. I guess I was lucky in the past with the dogs I've had with my family. Nothing tragic ever happened. It hurt to lose each and every one of them, but it's nothing like the gut wrenching pain you feel when losing a pet in an unexpected tragic way that could have been prevented. 

In a way, it makes me feel better to read these stories because from my point of view, none of you were responsible for your dog's death at all, despite you feeling that way. I guess we look at ourselves too harshly. 

Kalisee, you were obviously thinking about what was best for you dog. You wanted him to have the best life possible and the decision you made was right. There was no way you could predict that someone in the area would put poison out there and that your dog would stumble on it.  

And Angel, all dogs get nervous sometimes, there was no way you could have known that it would kill him. 

In retrospect, me and my partner were really trying to do the best for Coco. Even if time could be turned back, I would probably still repeatedly make the mistake of choosing that friend to look after her. Coco knew him well, she liked him a lot. Every time he came to our house, she would climb on him, lick his face, cuddle up with him, bring him toys for him to play with her, etc. She was comfortable with him and when we chose him, we were thinking of that. We thought out of all the people we know, she'll be the happiest with him. We were really worried about leaving her, I felt awful and anxious the night we went to drop her off, like I had a bad feeling about leaving her, but I pushed it out of my mind telling myself "no she's with someone she loves. She will miss us a lot there's no way around this, but at least she's with someone she likes and someone who really likes her.".  My friend was really looking forward to take care of her too... and after the first couple of days, he was loving it so much, he had even started looking into getting a chihuahua for himself. 

I guess my little Coco being only a bit over 1 year old when she died makes it so painful to me. She had her whole doggy life in front of her. She was so healthy, no reason to die so soon. I wish I had had more time with her.  I feel like I sent her to her death. I haven't been able to sleep much at all since it happened. The only times I do fall asleep, I get woken up in panic with images in my head of what I could have done and how different the outcome would have been. She would be here curled up between me and partner in bed right now.  It feels so empty without her here... on and off through the days I just burst out crying at random.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> I feel like I sent her to her death. I haven't been able to sleep much at all since it happened. The only times I do fall asleep, I get woken up in panic with images in my head of what I could have done and how different the outcome would have been. She would be here curled up between me and partner in bed right now.  It feels so empty without her here... on and off through the days I just burst out crying at random.


I felt like that too, like I sent my boy to die. But as you said in the rest of your post, you were doing the best thing sending Coco to someone she loves. You were not dumping her somewhere you knew she would have difficulty at. I feel badly for your friend who probably feeling terrible about it too, having experienced it. 

Thanks for your comforting words, even though I was telling you the story so that you know you are not alone and there are others who can totally relate to the pain you are feeling  It happened years ago. In time you will sleep better and you will not be crying as much even though it may not seem like it right now. I am glad you can come here and tell how you are feeling and can find some sort of comfort.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> I felt like that too, like I sent my boy to die. But as you said in the rest of your post, you were doing the best thing sending Coco to someone she loves. You were not dumping her somewhere you knew she would have difficulty at. I feel badly for your friend who probably feeling terrible about it too, having experienced it.
> 
> Thanks for your comforting words, even though I was telling you the story so that you know you are not alone and there are others who can totally relate to the pain you are feeling  It happened years ago. In time you will sleep better and you will not be crying as much even though it may not seem like it right now. I am glad you can come here and tell how you are feeling and can find some sort of comfort.


Yeah our friend is quite upset about it. He was crying and even offered to buy us another chihuahua. I know he never meant for any of this to happen.

Thanks. Everyone on this forum has been so supportive and kind. I think a lot of people elsewhere wouldn't be so understanding and would ask me to stop moping. I'm very grateful for the time everyone has taken to respond and it has helped me get through this so far.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

You are correct. . . If each of us were to get a "do over" we would most likely do the same thing. We thought we were doing good. The only logical answer, for me, is its all part of what is supposed to happen! 

Even though we learn and tell ourselves we will not do that again, no one knows what else is out there waiting to happen that we can't plan for! 

Take some time for yourself to heal, in whatever way you need to! We are all here for you!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I second what Angel said, we are all here for you whenever you need to talk. xxx


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

time is the healer - we cant take back time - I wish I could turn back the clock for you but no one can but in time you will come to terms with this tragedy - you lost painfully your companion your beautiful chi and your friend I know is deeply disturbed by the outcome - I hope and pray that you will heal - noo one can understand what you are feeling but I pray you will come to terms with it


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I haven't been on in a few days and I'm so very sad to hear about more bad news, I wish there was something I could do for you! I understand the feeling of guilt... I feel it I wish I could have done more for my Tia, I keep asking myself what could have have done to prevent her liver from failing or did I do something wrong that caused it in the first place... Why didn't I do more? she was only 7 and i feel like i failed her... it's still painfull~it's been 4weeks today, I miss her like crazy!! We did get another puppy it does help with the pain Tia can never be replaced but this new little one is has been a warm welcome to my heart...I sure hope things start going better for you, I know it takes time I'm still healing, but know your thought about


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Even though we learn and tell ourselves we will not do that again, no one knows what else is out there waiting to happen that we can't plan for!
> 
> Take some time for yourself to heal, in whatever way you need to! We are all here for you!


That's the scary thing. I was already an anxious person who fears the worst case scenarios so this has left me scared of having another dog. Dogs are too amazing to let a tragedy stop us though. :/

All her things have been left untouched as if she's still here. Me and my partner decided to move out after what happened. Without going into details, we live with a terrible housemate and this burglary was partly his fault (he hadn't locked the main lock of the door.. he does that often despite us telling him to) and after everything else he's done before, this was the final straw. Moving on our own might help us heal, though I feel like this apartment was Coco's home and like leaving it will make some memories fade. 



Kim Fox said:


> I haven't been on in a few days and I'm so very sad to hear about more bad news, I wish there was something I could do for you! I understand the feeling of guilt... I feel it I wish I could have done more for my Tia, I keep asking myself what could have have done to prevent her liver from failing or did I do something wrong that caused it in the first place... Why didn't I do more? she was only 7 and i feel like i failed her... it's still painfull~it's been 4weeks today, I miss her like crazy!! We did get another puppy it does help with the pain Tia can never be replaced but this new little one is has been a warm welcome to my heart...I sure hope things start going better for you, I know it takes time I'm still healing, but know your thought about


Oh no, but you couldn't predict that this would happen. This is the kind of thing I used to be scared about... for coco to have an unexpected health issue and lose her prematurely... but this is the kind of thing you really can't predict. Don't blame yourself for it. I'm sure you did the best you could with her. It is extremely sad though and I can completely relate to your loss.  I'm sorry if I sound so ill equipped to comfort people right now. I'm glad to hear getting another dog is helping you though.  It must be a very difficult thing to do, but there's nothing like a puppy to put a smile on your face. Coco never failed to make me smile even when everything else was falling apart.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> That's the scary thing. I was already an anxious person who fears the worst case scenarios so this has left me scared of having another dog. Dogs are too amazing to let a tragedy stop us though. :/
> 
> All her things have been left untouched as if she's still here. Me and my partner decided to move out after what happened. Without going into details, we live with a terrible housemate and this burglary was partly his fault (he hadn't locked the main lock of the door.. he does that often despite us telling him to) and after everything else he's done before, this was the final straw. Moving on our own might help us heal, though I feel like this apartment was Coco's home and like leaving it will make some memories fade.
> 
> ...


Im so sorry... I was trying to comfort you and I get you comforting me we are kind of going through the same thing but in a different way, I guess I want to let you know a lot of your feelings are sooo much the same as mine. They were such a big part of our lives that it has been more than heart breaking loosing them, and a lot of people around us don't understand that! Our day to day lives have been disturbed tremendously!! I guess I just want you to know that if you need an ear I can relate. The memories...well, some will make you laugh And others will make you cry but you will always have them in your heart but each day will get better and better! Xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kim Fox said:


> Im so sorry... I was trying to comfort you and I get you comforting me we are kind of going through the same thing but in a different way, I guess I want to let you know a lot of your feelings are sooo much the same as mine. They were such a big part of our lives that it has been more than heart breaking loosing them, and a lot of people around us don't understand that! Our day to day lives have been disturbed tremendously!! I guess I just want you to know that if you need an ear I can relate. The memories...well, some will make you laugh And others will make you cry but you will always have them in your heart but each day will get better and better! Xx


Thanks. Don't be sorry, it helps to talk to others who are going/have gone through the same thing so it's good to share our stories. As you said, not everyone around us understands how much it affects us so it can be hard to find support.

To me, Coco had been my whole life since I got her a year ago. The last few years have been tough and when she came into our life, she made everything better. I moved to the UK to live with my partner so I don't have any family around and have very few friends... so my life was my partner and Coco, my little family. We work from home so we spent day and night with her. Whatever we did, she was there with us. She became the focus of all our days. Every day we looked at her and said how grateful we were to have her and that we didn't even remember what it was like to live without her. At least I can say that her short life was a very happy one... but it means that losing her was such a shock and has left such a massive hole in our lives that is hard to understand for some.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I swore I wouldn't have any more dogs after I took my last one to be put down (all on my own as no one would come with me). Then along came the opportunity to get Rolo, as I've mentioned on here before I cared for 2 elderly ladies, they died 3 months apart, both decided they didn't want to be here anymore for different reasons and both stopped eating and they took 3 months to die. That wasnt a fun time in my life but i had to respect their choice, they both had ill health. The second one left me some money and that's how I got Rolo and Buttons. I dread the day that they go as they are all I have left of my friend. Even though I swore never to have another dog we do it because we get so much love and pleasure from them. The bad time when they have to leave us is more than made up for by all the fun good times we have with them. That's why we keep doing it to ourselves! You will find with time a little hole will open up in your heart again and you will feel ready for a new baby. It won't be a replacement for your little girl, it will be a gift from her. Still thinking Of you and now I'm going to go and cry! Lol xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I swore I wouldn't have any more dogs after I took my last one to be put down (all on my own as no one would come with me). Then along came the opportunity to get Rolo, as I've mentioned on here before I cared for 2 elderly ladies, they died 3 months apart, both decided they didn't want to be here anymore for different reasons and both stopped eating and they took 3 months to die. That wasnt a fun time in my life but i had to respect their choice, they both had ill health. The second one left me some money and that's how I got Rolo and Buttons. I dread the day that they go as they are all I have left of my friend. Even though I swore never to have another dog we do it because we get so much love and pleasure from them. The bad time when they have to leave us is more than made up for by all the fun good times we have with them. That's why we keep doing it to ourselves! You will find with time a little hole will open up in your heart again and you will feel ready for a new baby. It won't be a replacement for your little girl, it will be a gift from her. Still thinking Of you and now I'm going to go and cry! Lol xxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't think I could love another dog again either, but I think it's different and like Rolo n Buttons said she helped fill that hole and is helping with the healing... Tho I couldn't use Tia's items I had to buy new, I put them away in a storage box for now I guess it's like keeping part of her around... I just can't give them up yet (or ever)


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I kept everything from my first chi and didn't give away his clothes until my daughter got her chi, years later! I still have the collars and blankets from my other dogs. What am I going to do with them?? I wish I knew, but Angel has his own and Susie has her own blanket! I guess it's like Kim said, it makes me feel like I still have part of them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Just stopping by to let you know you're in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I swore I wouldn't have any more dogs after I took my last one to be put down (all on my own as no one would come with me). Then along came the opportunity to get Rolo, as I've mentioned on here before I cared for 2 elderly ladies, they died 3 months apart, both decided they didn't want to be here anymore for different reasons and both stopped eating and they took 3 months to die. That wasnt a fun time in my life but i had to respect their choice, they both had ill health. The second one left me some money and that's how I got Rolo and Buttons. I dread the day that they go as they are all I have left of my friend. Even though I swore never to have another dog we do it because we get so much love and pleasure from them. The bad time when they have to leave us is more than made up for by all the fun good times we have with them. That's why we keep doing it to ourselves! You will find with time a little hole will open up in your heart again and you will feel ready for a new baby. It won't be a replacement for your little girl, it will be a gift from her. Still thinking Of you and now I'm going to go and cry! Lol xxxx


This is so sad and made me tear up! Sorry to hear you had to go through this. :/ It's nice that you have Rolo and Buttons to remember your friend by. You're right, I guess we'll just keep putting ourselves through this again and again because they do bring us a lot of happiness while they're there. I'm sad that I didn't get to spend more time with Coco , but I'll never forget how happy she made me during the short time she was with us. 

She brought a smile on everyone's faces at the park and changed a lot of people's opinion of chihuahuas too. Before we got her, people made fun of us saying "why are you getting a rat?" etc, but I lost count of how many people turned into chihuahua lovers after meeting her.



Kim Fox said:


> I didn't think I could love another dog again either, but I think it's different and like Rolo n Buttons said she helped fill that hole and is helping with the healing... Tho I couldn't use Tia's items I had to buy new, I put them away in a storage box for now I guess it's like keeping part of her around... I just can't give them up yet (or ever)





Angel1210 said:


> I kept everything from my first chi and didn't give away his clothes until my daughter got her chi, years later! I still have the collars and blankets from my other dogs. What am I going to do with them?? I wish I knew, but Angel has his own and Susie has her own blanket! I guess it's like Kim said, it makes me feel like I still have part of them!


I can't get rid of her things either as I feel it's all I have left from her. I don't think I could give her toys to my next chihuahua either. I will probably keep everything in a box too as a memory of her. It will probably make me cry sometimes, but will also bring back good memories. 

There's this little pom pom she absolutely loved. I initially had 4 of those, she destroyed the first 3 in seconds and then started to whimper like "what have I done" so when I gave her the last one, she never ever destroyed it. She had it from the moment she was a puppy up until now. She played with it everyday and even brought it to her bed to sleep next to. I don't think I could ever get rid of this pom pom.



TLI said:


> Just stopping by to let you know you're in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


Thanks. I really appreciate how supportive everyone has been!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 12-13 dogs in my life time, and I used to keep their collars. When I moved 12 years ago, I left many of that stuff go. Memories are in the heart!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I have 12-13 dogs in my life time, and I used to keep their collars. When I moved 12 years ago, I left many of that stuff go. Memories are in the heart!


I absolutely agree with you, Susan! And soon, when we move I will have to do the same! I guess, they just end up put aside "for the moment" and then when it comes time to actually down size, we make the "move" to let them go. Things change so much as we get older! lol.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Memories are in the heart!


True. 

I think Coco dying as young and unexpectedly as she did makes it worse for me atm, but maybe I'll be able to let go in the future.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> True.
> 
> I think Coco dying as young and unexpectedly as she did makes it worse for me atm, but maybe I'll be able to let go in the future.


I feel the same about Tia, she was only 7 not as young as your baby but still too young It keeps going over and over in my head what could I have done to save her... I was sitting on the couch tonight where she use to cuddle w/me and just started tearing up... I'making a shadow box w some pics and her little outfit and collar in it.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, just to say your still in my thoughts, I would keep Coco's things in a little memory box for as long as you want to, I've got my first dogs collar and il keep it always (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kim Fox said:


> I feel the same about Tia, she was only 7 not as young as your baby but still too young It keeps going over and over in my head what could I have done to save her... I was sitting on the couch tonight where she use to cuddle w/me and just started tearing up... I'making a shadow box w some pics and her little outfit and collar in it.


Same here. I can't help feeling like I put her through this and it breaks my heart. I cycle between guilt and anger at our friend's sister.  I know the feeling. I tear up at the sight of things that remind me of her too. It feels empty without her. I'm sure you gave Tia the best life you could, just like me and my partner did with Coco. The fact that we're here crying about losing them and feeling guilty just shows how much we loved and cared about them. When I think of all the poor dogs in this world that are mistreated, unloved and abandoned, I know that Coco was in fact very lucky to have ended up with us, just like Tia was lucky to have you. 

I like the idea of a shadow box, it's a nice way to remember her. We were thinking of doing something similar.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Keep us updated... I know you will find a little love to fill your heart again xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

We went for a walk in the park yesterday, first time since Coco died and we saw 2 chihuahua puppies with their overly happy new owners... It felt like just yesterday that was me and my partner with Coco... and yet a year later, she's already gone.  It felt weird and sad and we both agreed we need to get another dog. I'm thinking of asking the friend's sister who's responsible for Coco's death to help us buy a new one... nothing can replace Coco, but it's the least she can do. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I think she should buy you a puppy outright. I'm so glad you have both decided to get another baby. You are obviously doggy people like me, life isn't the same with out a doggy-child. Good luck and keep us posted as to what happens xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not think you are wrong, I think you mentioned that they did offer? She is very lucky you did not sue. I do not mean that in a snarky way, but many people would have seized the opportunity in their grief. 

I am glad you did not sue her, by the way. I just do not think it wrong if you take them up on the offer to get another.


----------



## AbbyBell (May 20, 2013)

My heart is breaking for you... and no you are not silly or whatever. They are our babies. I pray time will heal your pain and you will remember the good times and the joy. (Tears)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> I think she should buy you a puppy outright. I'm so glad you have both decided to get another baby. You are obviously doggy people like me, life isn't the same with out a doggy-child. Good luck and keep us posted as to what happens xxx


Yeah, I grew up with dogs until I moved out on my own many years ago. Coco was my first dog on my own and it made me realised how much I had missed having dogs around. That's right, life isn't the same without dogs!



Kalisee said:


> I do not think you are wrong, I think you mentioned that they did offer? She is very lucky you did not sue. I do not mean that in a snarky way, but many people would have seized the opportunity in their grief.
> 
> I am glad you did not sue her, by the way. I just do not think it wrong if you take them up on the offer to get another.


Thanks, that's what I worried about, that it might come across as inappropriate. Well, my friend offered to buy us another one or at least lend us money for another one, but we said no. I would feel bad taking his money when it wasn't his fault. His sister on the other hand has sent us a written apology, but didn't offer anything herself.

It never crossed my mind to sue her, but you're right, a lot of people would. If I had the money to get another chihuahua, I wouldn't ask her, but after all that happened and how irresponsible she was, it would be a small consolation. :-? She's very successful and well off anyway so I don't think money would be a problem for her. Still I feel bad for asking.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so glad that are thinking toward getting another chi! As you have said its not a replacement for Coco, but you obviously have so much love and passion for them! I think it's part of a healing process for some! Years ago after our beagle passed I was devastating and did not want any more dogs! But hubby "used"  the kids to convince me in getting another one two weeks later! And I didn't regret it! Two years later, I had a total of 3 dogs! 

I also agree that she should pay for it. I know how it would feel weird, but maybe since your friend offered you could say something like, thank you, but I couldn't let you do that. You did nothing wrong. But since your sister is the one whom is responsible, she should be making me the offer? Not those words exactly, but if you didn't want to just come out and "ask" her to buy you a dog! I don't know, something to think about maybe!

I wish the best for you however it turns out!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it is great that you are considering getting another little one. It might be hard at first with having a puppy in the house but I think it will help you too.
I think the sister should pay for the new puppy too. I would talk to your friend and explain how you are feeling.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I know you feel badly for asking. That is because you are a nice person .

Maybe talk to her brother first and ask him to speak to her? I would hate to think she would decline or find you rude. You are not in the wrong at all here.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> I know you feel badly for asking. That is because you are a nice person .
> 
> Maybe talk to her brother first and ask him to speak to her? I would hate to think she would decline or find you rude. You are not in the wrong at all here.


Total agreement. I would go through her brother if you aren't comfortable with asking outright. Why shouldn't you have a form of compensation for everything you have been through?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> I am so glad that are thinking toward getting another chi! As you have said its not a replacement for Coco, but you obviously have so much love and passion for them! I think it's part of a healing process for some! Years ago after our beagle passed I was devastating and did not want any more dogs! But hubby "used"  the kids to convince me in getting another one two weeks later! And I didn't regret it! Two years later, I had a total of 3 dogs!
> 
> I also agree that she should pay for it. I know how it would feel weird, but maybe since your friend offered you could say something like, thank you, but I couldn't let you do that. You did nothing wrong. But since your sister is the one whom is responsible, she should be making me the offer? Not those words exactly, but if you didn't want to just come out and "ask" her to buy you a dog! I don't know, something to think about maybe!
> 
> I wish the best for you however it turns out!


Aww, from not wanting anymore to having 3.  That will probably be us. Everyone seems to say that it helped them a lot. I couldn't imagine getting another dog last week and yet here I am now! My partner has been convincing me... He looks at ads online every day and wants to adopt every chihuahua he sees! 



intent2smile said:


> I think it is great that you are considering getting another little one. It might be hard at first with having a puppy in the house but I think it will help you too.
> I think the sister should pay for the new puppy too. I would talk to your friend and explain how you are feeling.





Kalisee said:


> I know you feel badly for asking. That is because you are a nice person .
> 
> Maybe talk to her brother first and ask him to speak to her? I would hate to think she would decline or find you rude. You are not in the wrong at all here.





Rolo n Buttons said:


> Total agreement. I would go through her brother if you aren't comfortable with asking outright. Why shouldn't you have a form of compensation for everything you have been through?


Thanks everyone, that makes me feel better about asking her. Going through my friend first is a good idea. I'm going to try that. He's a close friend too so hopefully he'll understand.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I've been away for a few days and not been on the forum but the first thing I did when I got home was look for updates from you, that's how deeply your story has affected me. If you feel ready to get another pup I am happy for you, I agree the person responsible should make a decent contribution to the cost. A new puppy will instantly transform your home back to a busy and happy one and will help to ease the pain you are carrying. You will never forget Coco but you will be distracted by the new addition, I wish you luck in your search for a pup. X


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Hi, I've been away for a few days and not been on the forum but the first thing I did when I got home was look for updates from you, that's how deeply your story has affected me. If you feel ready to get another pup I am happy for you, I agree the person responsible should make a decent contribution to the cost. A new puppy will instantly transform your home back to a busy and happy one and will help to ease the pain you are carrying. You will never forget Coco but you will be distracted by the new addition, I wish you luck in your search for a pup. X


I don't know what to say, I'm very touched by how supportive everyone has been on this forum! I really appreciate it. That's what I'm hoping for, that a new puppy will distract us and bring back some life into our home. Today was the only day I hadn't cried so far and just now I heard happy voices and laughter outside so I looked out of the window... to find out my neighbours just brought home a chihuahua puppy! :/


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

When we lost our first dog we decided to give ourselves 6 months before we got another one, we thought this would be a reasonable amount of time to get over Dillon and be ready to accept another. The reason I'm sharing this with you is because of your most recent posts. Firstly if you feel ready for another pup you should get one, looking back those 6 months we waited were awful and I don't know why we put ourselves through it, like you we saw neighbours with new dogs and it made us sad but we stubbornly stuck to the 6 months, I avoided being first home from work because I couldn't stand opening the front door to nothing but still stuck to the 6 months !!!! In other words we made ourselves more miserable because we thought we should wait, all it needed in the end was a new pup, or two in our case we were so busy there was no time for sadness, I wouldn't wait again, if your a doggy person you need a dog. xxx


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree with Angel1210, I got Bailey two weeks after Tia passed, bailey has not replaced Tia but filled my heart in a different way, I needed her...I still feel pain for Tia and probably always will! You seem a lot like me so I think you need to ask your friends sister to either help or even find you a new baby, you deserve that!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kim Fox said:


> I agree with Angel1210, I got Bailey two weeks after Tia passed, bailey has not replaced Tia but filled my heart in a different way, I needed her...I still feel pain for Tia and probably always will! You seem a lot like me so I think you need to ask your friends sister to either help or even find you a new baby, you deserve that!





Lisa T said:


> When we lost our first dog we decided to give ourselves 6 months before we got another one, we thought this would be a reasonable amount of time to get over Dillon and be ready to accept another. The reason I'm sharing this with you is because of your most recent posts. Firstly if you feel ready for another pup you should get one, looking back those 6 months we waited were awful and I don't know why we put ourselves through it, like you we saw neighbours with new dogs and it made us sad but we stubbornly stuck to the 6 months, I avoided being first home from work because I couldn't stand opening the front door to nothing but still stuck to the 6 months !!!! In other words we made ourselves more miserable because we thought we should wait, all it needed in the end was a new pup, or two in our case we were so busy there was no time for sadness, I wouldn't wait again, if your a doggy person you need a dog. xxx


Aww, I think you just convinced me! I felt like we should wait too at the start, but I have a feeling we'll also be miserable until we get another one. I don't like coming home to nothing either and since the burglary, I don't like being home alone. It might seem silly since chihuahuas are so tiny, but I felt safe with Coco before when I was alone. 

My partner spoke to our friend briefly about his sister possibly helping us... it didn't go down well. He was quiet and then sent us a text suggesting he's angry at us for blaming his sister. I understand that he feels the need to proctect her, but she was responsible. We were hoping he would be able to look at the situation from our angle, but obviously we were mistaken. My partner told him to forget we mentioned it...  It made me rethink all this and maybe it was all our fault for asking them look after Coco after all.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Well shame on your friend then. Sorry, I realize it was an accident but they think an appology card was enough???? Maybe I am just different but if I were the sister (or your friend) I would be doing as much as possible trying to do whatever I could to make this terrible situation even a tad bit better! 

Its not like you are making them pucker up and kiss your butt....! You had reserves for asking to begin with! I am sorry it did not go well, it is not fair at all. I did not expect that, thats for sure! 

Do not ponder with regrets of leaving Coco there. Something tells me that things will be better soon.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a feeling that would happen! Some people either don't have a conscience or just think of dogs as "disposable!"

When he/they accepted the request to care for your dog, along with it came all responsibilities! Period! How could anyone take on a job, of any kind, and then claim to not be responsible if "anything" goes wrong! I don't get it! I understand it was an accident - but they should feel just a little bit responsible. 

And I do understand him wanting to protect his sister. But, if it isn't a money thing with her, then she is basically saying she is not responsible or be blamed for what happened. But shouldn't at least feel badly and want to make amends?

Unfortunately we all learn the hard way! I hope everything works out for you! Have you thought about getting a chihuahua that needs a new home?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't believe that! Of course it's his sisters fault, if she hadn't of done that Coco would still be with us. I know that if I had done something like that I couldn't live with myself and I would have to replace her without even thinking about it. I would never have another minutes peace. 
Please, please don't keep beating yourself up for leaving her there, you were entitled to a holiday and how were you honestly to know? It was one of those awful things that just happen. I'm sure many of us have done something similar before. I'm very disappointed with your friend. His sister should at least stump up something


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> I
> And I do understand him wanting to protect his sister. But, if it isn't a money thing with her, then she is basically saying she is not responsible or be blamed for what happened. But shouldn't at least feel badly and want to make amends?


But she sent a card so all is good now!!! What more could one need??(sarcasm)ottytrain5:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's how I feel too, I'm very disappointed in his reaction.  It's not even as if we requested for her to buy us another dog. My partner was very nice to him and only said he was wondering if she'd be willing to help us a bit. 

If I were in their position, I'd feel so terrible and would have offered to help in any way I can. And yes, the fact that money isn't an issue with them, it basically means they don't feel responsible. Considering he's an animal person, I didn't expect this from him. He was in pieces when his cat died a few months ago... and that was a family cat he had not been living with for several years and who died of old age. Imagine how he would have felt if I had partly caused the death of this cat, how bad he would have been feeling? Yet he can't wrap his mind around where we're coming from with this? 



Kalisee said:


> But she sent a card so all is good now!!! What more could one need??(sarcasm)ottytrain5:


I know, right.  It sounds like they think they were just doing us a favour by looking after Coco and that it was basically the dog's fault for running outside.  I'm really annoyed and hurt that they don't feel responsible at all... well I don't think I'll be seeing that friend any time soon..

I'm glad you guys feel that way as I was starting to feel like the bad one here. 

As for getting a chihuahua that needs a new home, we have been looking into it. I can't believe all these people are getting rid of their dogs often for what seems like no good reason.. makes me so sad. All the ads I've seen online so far still charge a lot of money though, but I'm also planning to go to a dog shelter not far from here and sign up.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not know if you would have the same opinion, but I think adopting a dog in need would be sort of like a memorial for Coco.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The friend and his sister are absolutely in the wrong here. I hope this has made you rethink your friendship with these people. It's unbelievable that she really doesn't think it's her fault. If it were me, I would be so guilty and miserable I would want to do anything I could to help. 

I am so sorry you're going through this. It isn't fair or right. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so sorry that you are going through this! I feel horrible that your friend is making a difficult situation even more difficult. They could at least offer to help out a little with the cost of a new puppy even if it were not much just to show that they care. 

I do not understand why some people cannot just step up and be responsible. 

I hope that you can find a new puppy soon and even though it will not replace Coco it will make your home more lively again which I am sure will help some.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Are you serious?? I am so sorry you are going through this! Where are these people's morales? Keep your chin up it will get better that special friend is waiting for you!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

First of all, I apologize for not sending my condolences for your loss. I read your first post, and my heart broke for you. I couldn't find words of comfort for you, every time I tried, my heart broke all over again. Such a tragic loss. 
After reading you post about your friends response to your boyfriend's conversation about helping you out a little bit.... Now I am #$%^& mad. Of course your friend and his sister should be helping you! They say you know your true friends when you are in a time of need. Well you are most certainly in a time of need! 

I applaud you for recognizing that Coco filled your heart with love, and there is another baby out there that needs you to give some of that back. Keep looking, she's out there.....she is waiting for you!


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

RIP sweet angel :'(... it's not silly, i've had my Runy for 7 months and I know i couldn't live without him. he has changed my life... I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> I do not know if you would have the same opinion, but I think adopting a dog in need would be sort of like a memorial for Coco.


We were seeing it kind of like that too and we would both be helping one another in a way.



pupluv168 said:


> The friend and his sister are absolutely in the wrong here. I hope this has made you rethink your friendship with these people. It's unbelievable that she really doesn't think it's her fault. If it were me, I would be so guilty and miserable I would want to do anything I could to help.
> 
> I am so sorry you're going through this. It isn't fair or right.





intent2smile said:


> I am so sorry that you are going through this! I feel horrible that your friend is making a difficult situation even more difficult. They could at least offer to help out a little with the cost of a new puppy even if it were not much just to show that they care.
> 
> I do not understand why some people cannot just step up and be responsible.
> 
> I hope that you can find a new puppy soon and even though it will not replace Coco it will make your home more lively again which I am sure will help some.





Kim Fox said:


> Are you serious?? I am so sorry you are going through this! Where are these people's morales? Keep your chin up it will get better that special friend is waiting for you!





Lupita's mom said:


> First of all, I apologize for not sending my condolences for your loss. I read your first post, and my heart broke for you. I couldn't find words of comfort for you, every time I tried, my heart broke all over again. Such a tragic loss.
> After reading you post about your friends response to your boyfriend's conversation about helping you out a little bit.... Now I am #$%^& mad. Of course your friend and his sister should be helping you! They say you know your true friends when you are in a time of need. Well you are most certainly in a time of need!
> 
> I applaud you for recognizing that Coco filled your heart with love, and there is another baby out there that needs you to give some of that back. Keep looking, she's out there.....she is waiting for you!





kurtsie said:


> RIP sweet angel :'(... it's not silly, i've had my Runy for 7 months and I know i couldn't live without him. he has changed my life... I'm so sorry for your loss


Thanks everyone for your responses and support. I saw him as one of our best friends, but I'm afraid to say this has certainly made me reconsider. Money aside, they should at least be able to recognise the part his sister played in Coco's death... but to get mad at us on top of it is rude. I understand that the guilt must be hard to accept. Does he think I like this situation? Of course I don't like having to discuss this with him. The fact that a mistake she did caused the death of Coco is a very uncomfortable reality for everyone involved... one that me and my partner have to live with and so should they instead of trying to run away and rid themselves of all the guilt. If they don't even feel responsible, I'm not going to push it and extort money from them obviously... we were just looking for help, but with all that happened, we don't need this so I think moving on from them for now is the best thing to do...


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

People usually show their true colours when there's money involved. Sad but true


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> People usually show their true colours when there's money involved. Sad but true


True.  He sent us an email today basically confirming that they refuse to take any responsibility for what happened. He added that they were just doing us a favor, aren't dog experts (and that we knew this so it's our fault) and that he felt as though we pressured him to look after her. We were going to leaver her with my partner's sister initially so that's not true at all. They told us at the time that they were very keen on having her and insisted so when the plan with my partner's sister fell through, we asked them again. He never told us he felt pressured!!  He also blamed us for not telling them she might run away saying we should have told him she had a tendency to run away... But she didn't!! She's never run away before! How were we to know how she would behave without us?? It's just common sense not to leave doors opened! And on top of having the doors opened, she was chatting on the phone, obviously not paying attention to coco. I'm so annoyed and disappointed, I feel sick! 

We never fully blamed them as it is obviously an accident... But an accident that was caused by a mistake on their part and that's a fact that can't be ignored... the least they could do is recognize that and be at least mildly appogetic. And then he finishes the email with something like "you're a good friend so I hope we can leave this behind us"...

Sorry for the long post. I'm just really hurt and needed to vent...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry. They really have a lot of nerve. Yes, things happen. People make mistakes. But most people take responsibility for their actions! And this was clearly their fault for leaving the door open. Unbelievable. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I am so sorry. They really have a lot of nerve. Yes, things happen. People make mistakes. But most people take responsibility for their actions! And this was clearly their fault for leaving the door open. Unbelievable.


Exactly. What a coward... Never thought he'd act this way.  times like these really do make us see who our true friends are...


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

In your shoes, would not even dignify that ridiculous e-mail with an answer. If they have an easy concience that it is not their fault but yours for trusting them with the life of your beloved baby, so be it. 

I know it hurts you very much. I do not even know you personally and my heart is broken, especially at the unfairness. He did not have to send an impersonal email and basically just rub it in. 

Of course, it is your decision, however if I were in your situation, I would just leave it at that. But that is just me. My insides would want to sue them but not because they did not provide help to get a new pup, but because of their horrendous attitude. I am not a lawyer but something tells me you would find no justice their anyway because nowadays that is how things work, unfortunately. 

If you decide to visit a shelter, you will see how many doggies are there that need a good home, one that you and your partner are sure to provide. You are totally selfless and giving, which is more than I can say for some people in this world![/QUOTE]


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Good grief! How can they say its not their fault, it's common bloody sense not to leave a door open then sit and chat on the phone when you have a dog in the house. Jeez, I hope this woman doesn't have children


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And as for saying they didn't want to look after her in the first place, that's crap. If that was the case they'd have said no. I'm cross for you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boochie-mama (May 30, 2013)

i felt like crying.... i have a chihuahua i had for 7 almost 8 year in i could not picture something happen to her...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay! This is ludicrous!! Absolutely ridiculous!! If they did not want to watch her, they should have simply said so! It's obvious that they nothing, absolutely nothing about animals! First off, who leaves a door open! (Well, I actually had that happen by my own son! but anyway. . .) 

I agree with Anna, do not dignify that email with a response. You have nothing more to say to him/them! Seriously! If time will heal the wound with them, then so be it! But as of right now! I would not even look in their direction! 

What bothers me most is like Anna said, there is no justice! I don't know how things are now in Germany, but when we lived there in the seventies, you would not get away anything like that! Dogs were family!

I am so upset that they don't even acknowledge that they "could have" made a mistake!! Heal yourself, and move on! You will be much better off for it!

I can't believe it!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> In your shoes, would not even dignify that ridiculous e-mail with an answer. If they have an easy concience that it is not their fault but yours for trusting them with the life of your beloved baby, so be it.
> 
> I know it hurts you very much. I do not even know you personally and my heart is broken, especially at the unfairness. He did not have to send an impersonal email and basically just rub it in.
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's their attitude that really bothers me. We're certainly not after their money, we were just seeing if they'd be willing to help a bit. If they said no it'd be ok... but to wash their hands clean of any responsibility like that and blame us is just rude. I wanted to reply to make him understand that, but at second thought you're probably right that it's not worth responding.. I'm going to ignore him.

I went to the local dog shelter 2 days ago actually. It was so sad, poor dogs.  I wanted to take them all out of there! We have to go through the signing up process before being allowed to choose a dog though. I've been looking at online ads for dogs needing rehoming too and stumbled on this little chihuahua this morning. I found myself compulsively responding to the ad so who knows I might have a puppy very soon! 



Rolo n Buttons said:


> Good grief! How can they say its not their fault, it's common bloody sense not to leave a door open then sit and chat on the phone when you have a dog in the house. Jeez, I hope this woman doesn't have children





Rolo n Buttons said:


> And as for saying they didn't want to look after her in the first place, that's crap. If that was the case they'd have said no. I'm cross for you!


That's the thing I find really hurtful. If they didn't want to take care of her, they should have said so instead of being cowards like that. And about the doors, like you said, it's just common sense! No need to be a dog expert...



boochie-mama said:


> i felt like crying.... i have a chihuahua i had for 7 almost 8 year in i could not picture something happen to her...


I know, they become such a big part of our lives! I couldn't process the news when I found out what happened. :/


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Was that Battersea? They do a marvellous job but its such an upsetting journey. Took 2 of my kids there years ago when we were looking for a dog and they cried the whole way round and all the way home! 
I'm so,so glad you are on the path to looking for another wee one. Let us know how you get on! You will always think of that awful time with poor little Coco but eventually it won't hurt so much x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry that your friend is being such a pain in the bum! That is just beyond rude not to at least find a better way to apologize other than just a card. I think if I were in a situation that a dog I was taking care of passed away due to an accident I would find a special way to let the pet parent know I cared such as a some type of memorial of pictures or offering to help buy another dog. It is just ridiculous that they are basically blaming you for leaving Cocoa with you because not leaving doors open with dogs is just common sense. Jaxx has never once tried to even go near our door but I still would not leave it open because there is always a first time.

I am glad that you are looking at shelters and answering ads for a new pup. I think it will make your home a much happier place. Just be prepared that for a little while after you bring the new dog home it might make you miss Cocoa more but that will pass. We had a golden retriever for over 16 years, he was 2 years old when we brought him home so he had a very full life. At 18 years of age his hips and knees had really bad arthritis and West Virginia winters were really bad for him. My sister offered to take him to Alabama because it did not get as cold there and she had a huge farm. We thought this was what was best for him even though we knew we would miss him we wanted him to not be on medication or be in pain. I would ask my sister how Shadow was doing and she always said he was doing great. When I was planning a trip to Alabama to see her I found out that Shadow never made it out of West Virginia. She stopped at a vet shortly after she left our home with Shadow and had him euthanized. Even though Shadow had a long life for a golden retriever I felt that my sister robbed him of some quality life. She was the one that offered to take him home with her and to this day I still do not understand why she did it. When we first brought Jaxx home even though it had been years since we lost Shadow I still missed Shadow so much when I saw Jaxx doing cute doggy things. I always thought Shadow was my heart dog but after bonding with Jaxx I realize he is the dog that captured my heart but Shadow still has a huge part in my heart and always will.
Long story short, I know too late, good luck in finding a new pup! I would try not to let your friend upset you anymore. It is sad to lose a friend like this but obviously they are not being a true friend to you right now.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. So tragic.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Okay! This is ludicrous!! Absolutely ridiculous!! If they did not want to watch her, they should have simply said so! It's obvious that they nothing, absolutely nothing about animals! First off, who leaves a door open! (Well, I actually had that happen by my own son! but anyway. . .)
> 
> I agree with Anna, do not dignify that email with a response. You have nothing more to say to him/them! Seriously! If time will heal the wound with them, then so be it! But as of right now! I would not even look in their direction!
> 
> ...


Absolutely. We didn't respond in the end and I don't want to see or talk to him anymore. I don't need people like this around me, particularly right now. 



Rolo n Buttons said:


> Was that Battersea? They do a marvellous job but its such an upsetting journey. Took 2 of my kids there years ago when we were looking for a dog and they cried the whole way round and all the way home!
> I'm so,so glad you are on the path to looking for another wee one. Let us know how you get on! You will always think of that awful time with poor little Coco but eventually it won't hurt so much x


Yeah it was Battersea. Aww I'm not surprised they cried! I was close to tears a few times. It was nice to see that they really do take care of the dogs and they have a decent amount of space compared to other shelters I've been to before... but the dogs look so incredibly sad and scared. :/

I didn't get the chihuahua in the end. I got a reply that she was given to someone else which is a shame as that had me excited for a day, but I'll keep looking. 



intent2smile said:


> I am sorry that your friend is being such a pain in the bum! That is just beyond rude not to at least find a better way to apologize other than just a card. I think if I were in a situation that a dog I was taking care of passed away due to an accident I would find a special way to let the pet parent know I cared such as a some type of memorial of pictures or offering to help buy another dog. It is just ridiculous that they are basically blaming you for leaving Cocoa with you because not leaving doors open with dogs is just common sense. Jaxx has never once tried to even go near our door but I still would not leave it open because there is always a first time.
> 
> I am glad that you are looking at shelters and answering ads for a new pup. I think it will make your home a much happier place. Just be prepared that for a little while after you bring the new dog home it might make you miss Cocoa more but that will pass. We had a golden retriever for over 16 years, he was 2 years old when we brought him home so he had a very full life. At 18 years of age his hips and knees had really bad arthritis and West Virginia winters were really bad for him. My sister offered to take him to Alabama because it did not get as cold there and she had a huge farm. We thought this was what was best for him even though we knew we would miss him we wanted him to not be on medication or be in pain. I would ask my sister how Shadow was doing and she always said he was doing great. When I was planning a trip to Alabama to see her I found out that Shadow never made it out of West Virginia. She stopped at a vet shortly after she left our home with Shadow and had him euthanized. Even though Shadow had a long life for a golden retriever I felt that my sister robbed him of some quality life. She was the one that offered to take him home with her and to this day I still do not understand why she did it. When we first brought Jaxx home even though it had been years since we lost Shadow I still missed Shadow so much when I saw Jaxx doing cute doggy things. I always thought Shadow was my heart dog but after bonding with Jaxx I realize he is the dog that captured my heart but Shadow still has a huge part in my heart and always will.
> Long story short, I know too late, good luck in finding a new pup! I would try not to let your friend upset you anymore. It is sad to lose a friend like this but obviously they are not being a true friend to you right now.


Yeah exactly, it's been quite upsetting. They are just thinking about themselves and making themselves feel better really.  At first I felt guilty, but everyone else seems to agree that if they were in a situation like that they'd take responsibility for their actions and would want to help in any way they can... so thanks, it's helping me to not turn this against myself. It's already hard enough adjusting to Coco being gone.

Oh my god... that is so horrible! How long did it take for you to find out the truth? You must have felt so betrayed!  And coming from your sister... she probably thought she was doing Shadow a favour, but the way she did it was wrong imo. You should have been the one making that decision, not her. 

When I thought I might be getting a puppy yesterday, I was excited but I felt this crushing feeling like the newfound excitement was fighting with coco's memories for a place in my heart. The thought that I may start feeling like my next dog is the dog that captured my heart after all just like you with Jaxx is hard to take right now though I know we have to move on...


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Aww..I am sorry you were disappointed that the chihuaha found another home, but all is not lost...you will see. Soon enough we will be getting the news about your little son or daughter fur baby


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Aww..I am sorry you were disappointed that the chihuaha found another home, but all is not lost...you will see. Soon enough we will be getting the news about your little son or daughter fur baby


Yeah hopefully very soon.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi how's things ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie. I just want to give you big hugs. I hope you stick around this forum, we have such supportive, caring people here, hopefully this place could help you heal. Hugs.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wiz said:


> Hi how's things !


Still adjusting and finding it hard, but I think things are getting a bit easier with time, thanks for asking.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss sweetie. I just want to give you big hugs. I hope you stick around this forum, we have such supportive, caring people here, hopefully this place could help you heal. Hugs.


Thank you. To be honest I don't know what I would have done without this forum! The support I got here has helped me get through this a lot so far.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

coco_little_bear said:


> Thank you. To be honest I don't know what I would have done without this forum! The support I got here has helped me get through this a lot so far.



I'm glad. It's not always easy for non-dog lovers to understand just how difficult
losing your furry bud is. Here we understand, many of us have loved and lost. It
takes a long time for your heart to heal. I still hurt for my Pomeranian, and it's
been two years. But it does get better, I promise you, slowly but surely. What
helped me personally was getting Chanel shortly after. It kept my mind occupied
on a puppy that needed constant care instead of on the sad/bad thoughts. I
know some people prefer to wait a while, and I thought I was one of them too,
but was definitely wrong, because this little white fluff saved me. I hope you
find something that helps take away your pain. Hugs.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

~LS~ said:


> I'm glad. It's not always easy for non-dog lovers to understand just how difficult
> losing your furry bud is. Here we understand, many of us have loved and lost. It
> takes a long time for your heart to heal. I still hurt for my Pomeranian, and it's
> been two years. But it does get better, I promise you, slowly but surely. What
> ...


Hi~ just checking to see how you are doing, I last Tia just a few weeks before you lost Coco, and I have to agree with ~LS~ getting another puppy was the best thing I did, Tia can never and will never be replaced in my heart, but this new puppy "Bailey" has filled my heart in a different way. Bailey is totally different, her size,attitude, color..."Tia was the same color as Coco"...Bailey is brown. She is helping me heal. I will always miss Tia and yes it still hurts, but the new kisses and tail wags really do helpxx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kim Fox said:


> Hi~ just checking to see how you are doing, I last Tia just a few weeks before you lost Coco, and I have to agree with ~LS~ getting another puppy was the best thing I did, Tia can never and will never be replaced in my heart, but this new puppy "Bailey" has filled my heart in a different way. Bailey is totally different, her size,attitude, color..."Tia was the same color as Coco"...Bailey is brown. She is helping me heal. I will always miss Tia and yes it still hurts, but the new kisses and tail wags really do helpxx





~LS~ said:


> I'm glad. It's not always easy for non-dog lovers to understand just how difficult
> losing your furry bud is. Here we understand, many of us have loved and lost. It
> takes a long time for your heart to heal. I still hurt for my Pomeranian, and it's
> been two years. But it does get better, I promise you, slowly but surely. What
> ...


Exactly, a lot of people don't really understand. Especially because I spent every day all day with her, most people around me probably don't understand how attached I was to her. She was everything to me during that year I had her. The people on this forum are so nice and supportive though! 

I agree with both of you that a puppy will probably help us too. I never thought it would happen so soon and I thought I would have to wait too, but we're getting one tomorrow!! My partner saw an ad for a chihuahua puppy and booked an appointment to visit her before even consulting me. We went to visit her this evening and decided to take her! She seems to have such a good temperament and the parents too! She came to me straight away and cuddled up on my lap. The breeder seems very good too. It's hard to believe we're going to pick her up tomorrow! I feel excited, but nervous and sad all at the same time.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Exactly, a lot of people don't really understand. Especially because I spent every day all day with her, most people around me probably don't understand how attached I was to her. She was everything to me during that year I had her. The people on this forum are so nice and supportive though!
> 
> I agree with both of you that a puppy will probably help us too. I never thought it would happen so soon and I thought I would have to wait too, but we're getting one tomorrow!! My partner saw an ad for a chihuahua puppy and booked an appointment to visit her before even consulting me. We went to visit her this evening and decided to take her! She seems to have such a good temperament and the parents too! She came to me straight away and cuddled up on my lap. The breeder seems very good too. It's hard to believe we're going to pick her up tomorrow! I feel excited, but nervous and sad all at the same time.


That's wonderful news! It is different, but the love that new puppy will have for you will be unconditional! Congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kim Fox said:


> That's wonderful news! It is different, but the love that new puppy will have for you will be unconditional! Congratulations!! I can't wait to see pictures


Thanks. I'm sure I'll have tons of pictures already today.  We felt really good about it while we were visiting her yesterday. It made sense then, but since coming home I've been feeling down and so anxious, really missing Coco and crying, wondering what if it's a mistake, what if she turns out to have a health condition, what if something happens to her like it did with Coco, etc. I think that'll go away when we bring her home this morning. I'm probably just nervous and not very good with change.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations! Your fears are understandable. Just let things happen! The way you say she just came to you right away. . .well that's a very good sign! When we got our first chi, I knelt down on the floor he came running up and settled himself on my legs! I really wanted him, but the woman said that I already had a dog and she only two pups and they were spoken for. Well as it turned out, when they were old enough to go to their homes, one person changed her mind! So, I got him! What a sweetheart he was! Followed me everywhere! He would even stick his paws under the bathroom door while I was in there! 

It may take you a little time to adjust, but don't try to relate things to Coco. It's hard not to do, but she is getting a fresh start and wants to be part of your life! Can't wait for updates!


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

That's so good x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations on your new pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks!



Angel1210 said:


> Congratulations! Your fears are understandable. Just let things happen! The way you say she just came to you right away. . .well that's a very good sign! When we got our first chi, I knelt down on the floor he came running up and settled himself on my legs! I really wanted him, but the woman said that I already had a dog and she only two pups and they were spoken for. Well as it turned out, when they were old enough to go to their homes, one person changed her mind! So, I got him! What a sweetheart he was! Followed me everywhere! He would even stick his paws under the bathroom door while I was in there!
> 
> It may take you a little time to adjust, but don't try to relate things to Coco. It's hard not to do, but she is getting a fresh start and wants to be part of your life! Can't wait for updates!


Aww that was lucky! And it's so cute that he even tried to come into the bathroom. Coco did that too!  So far the new girl is SO different from Coco and in a way that'll probably help not to compare them too much. It feels weird, but she's adorable so I don't regret getting her now that she's here.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Ohh believe me I felt the same especially since Tia died so young from liver disease, I still ask myself what I did wrong and I'm reading up on everything even more w this one. Let me tell ya she is laying in my lap right now and I couldn't imagine my life without her now! Like I said your new puppy will not be the same as Coco and you can never replace her but she will fill your heart in a new way, let that happen and don't feel guilty about missing Coco she will always be with you in your memories... Xx


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you


----------



## Menna (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry. What a blessing to have such an amazing little baby in your life if only for a short time. Try not to feel so bad about your last memory. She loved you very much. Think about your first memory and all the funny ways she showed her love for you guys.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Thanks. I try to block what happened and just focus on the good memories she left us with... but it's hard at times. Gosh, here I am crying again. I've loved all the pets I've ever had, but there was something about Coco that made her stand out. She was very special to me. Sometimes I think I loved her TOO much.


----------



## Menna (Jun 6, 2013)

I was just talking about that today. We all have "that dog." The one that no one ever fill her shoes. Mine was Chloe a Jack Russell. I had her a little less than 2 years. She was stolen from me back yard. It's been about 15 years and I still think about her. I miss her but it doesn't hurt anymore. It does makes me sad sometimes but, nothing like what you are feeling now. Now I can say I'm so happy I had her. One Christmas I moved away and couldn't go home and didn't know anyone in a new town. I was young and sad. So Chloe and I sat on my living room floor and ate Christmas dinner together, pork chops, mashed potatos, green beans, and biscuits, on my grandmothers china. She saved me from a lonely Christmas. I have had other and loved them very much, they also brought lots of unconditional love into my life. But Chlo was my "that dog" as Coco is yours. Slow yourself to morn, and cry. You are right where you are supposed to be. You won't always hurt this much. Our bodies won't let us. 
Coco's expression reminds me a lot of Chloe's. Self confident and self assured. Almost like you're lucky to be with her! Good luck and be gentle on yourself and your friend.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sitting here booing my eyes out reading your posts. I'm so thrilled for you. Try and enjoy your new baby, remember, she's a present from Coco. We need pics! Xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Menna said:


> I was just talking about that today. We all have "that dog." The one that no one ever fill her shoes. Mine was Chloe a Jack Russell. I had her a little less than 2 years. She was stolen from me back yard. It's been about 15 years and I still think about her. I miss her but it doesn't hurt anymore. It does makes me sad sometimes but, nothing like what you are feeling now. Now I can say I'm so happy I had her. One Christmas I moved away and couldn't go home and didn't know anyone in a new town. I was young and sad. So Chloe and I sat on my living room floor and ate Christmas dinner together, pork chops, mashed potatos, green beans, and biscuits, on my grandmothers china. She saved me from a lonely Christmas. I have had other and loved them very much, they also brought lots of unconditional love into my life. But Chlo was my "that dog" as Coco is yours. Slow yourself to morn, and cry. You are right where you are supposed to be. You won't always hurt this much. Our bodies won't let us.
> Coco's expression reminds me a lot of Chloe's. Self confident and self assured. Almost like you're lucky to be with her! Good luck and be gentle on yourself and your friend.


Oh god, your story made me cry so much.  I'm sorry this happened to you (even if it was a long time ago). It's similar to my story in some ways. On top of being the best dog ever, I live in a another country far away from my family so when I got Coco she became my family. With her I wasn't as lonely anymore. I did almost everything with her and I don't know, there was just this connection there.

You're right though, I'm glad to have had her in my life even if it was just for a year. Coco was 1/8 jack russell, maybe that's where the similar look of confidence comes from.  Thanks for the support.



Rolo n Buttons said:


> I'm sitting here booing my eyes out reading your posts. I'm so thrilled for you. Try and enjoy your new baby, remember, she's a present from Coco. We need pics! Xxx


She's sleeping cuddled up to me right now and she may not be Coco, but I certainly don't regret getting her.  And of course I'm planning to post some more pics soon.


----------



## HEH126 (Apr 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. If it is of any comfort I somewhat know what you are going through. I had a similar situation with my pug dying before his time. For me it hurt for a long time. It still hurts today, but it hurts less. I can tell by the dates that this is almost a month later. I hope that you will find comfort in knowing that it will get better.


----------



## Menna (Jun 6, 2013)

One day you'll meet someone going through what you did. You'll be able to share you're story and she'll know you know how it feels. And she will listen to how you are today and she'll know it's okay to move on when she's ready. 

Yes our stories are very alike. What country do you live in? Are you from the states?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

HEH126 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. If it is of any comfort I somewhat know what you are going through. I had a similar situation with my pug dying before his time. For me it hurt for a long time. It still hurts today, but it hurts less. I can tell by the dates that this is almost a month later. I hope that you will find comfort in knowing that it will get better.


Thanks. It has helped to hear everyone's stories so far and I do feel like it's getting more bearable as time goes. 



Menna said:


> One day you'll meet someone going through what you did. You'll be able to share you're story and she'll know you know how it feels. And she will listen to how you are today and she'll know it's okay to move on when she's ready.
> 
> Yes our stories are very alike. What country do you live in? Are you from the states?


I live in the UK, but I'm from Canada. What about you?


----------



## Menna (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello, I'm not sure what time it is there, it's 1:00 pm here. I'm in Memphis, TN. Are you familiar with the city? Most people knw it as the home of Elvis Presley. 
I hope you finally goy some sleep. Even if you have to take something to help. Sleep is and nourishment are escental, especially if you struggle with depression. I struggle with depression and anxiety also. 
Are you still on vacation? Are you somewhere beautiful? I have a friend in Itlaly right now and is posting so many pics on facebook and it looks so beautiful. You shoul get some rest and try to eat. Find a nice spot and sit in silence or reflect about Coco. Then, this may sound silly, but it works. write a letter to Coco and say goodbye. Tell her how much she means to you and you miss her. Everything you want to say will come out. Then you can bury it with her, save it, toss it in the sea. Something as a tribute to her. 
About not being able to afford another dog. She (he) will come to you when the time is right and, nothing can stop that. 
I don't know what the person that was keeping your dog is like, but I doubt she did it on purpose. I know you're angry right now, but it won't help to take it out on her. You seem like a sweet person so you'll probably feel worse. I'd just deal with those emotions later. 
When I moved back to Memphis about two years ago I was struggling with the worst depression I have ever gone through (partially hormones). Anyway, I was in an apartment so I adopted two littermate cats. They were the best cats ever, and so very close to one another they really helped me cope in that dark place I was in. ALWAYS together. I then moved to a house in January and along came Chimi. One morning Henry the cat was crying and when I checked on him I noticed Franklin was missing. I have no idea how he got out. I have searched and searched for him. It's not just sad for me but also for Henry. For the first week he walked from room to room crying and searching for his brother. I have searched and searched, posted flyers, put posts on the lost and found FB book page for Memphis, Craigslist.....the list goes on and on...nothing. I'm always so careful and the cats never try to escape. Still he's gone. It's been over a month. I thought about adopting a kitten for a companion. I also thought of adopting another dog for Chimi, he's very clingy to me and alone during the day. Actually I'm a teacher and just got out for summer! 
Anyway I visited a rescue and told them my thoughts, sooooo I left there with a little Yorkie boy and picked up my kitten yesterday! I've never had this many pets before. But you know what, it works and there is still room for Franklin if he makes it back home. I didn't think Chim was going to accept the Yorkie but it's happening. He also likes the kitten!! Henry is getting used to the kitten but I think it's going to workout and he'll enjoy a cat friend. It sounds like so much, but all together it's less than 30 lbs of pets combined. Lol
Anyway that's my crazy life right now. Or at least my pet life! Please let me know how you guys are. Oops! Forgot to hit send!


----------



## Polar (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Menna said:


> Hello, I'm not sure what time it is there, it's 1:00 pm here. I'm in Memphis, TN. Are you familiar with the city? Most people knw it as the home of Elvis Presley.
> I hope you finally goy some sleep. Even if you have to take something to help. Sleep is and nourishment are escental, especially if you struggle with depression. I struggle with depression and anxiety also.
> Are you still on vacation? Are you somewhere beautiful? I have a friend in Itlaly right now and is posting so many pics on facebook and it looks so beautiful. You shoul get some rest and try to eat. Find a nice spot and sit in silence or reflect about Coco. Then, this may sound silly, but it works. write a letter to Coco and say goodbye. Tell her how much she means to you and you miss her. Everything you want to say will come out. Then you can bury it with her, save it, toss it in the sea. Something as a tribute to her.
> About not being able to afford another dog. She (he) will come to you when the time is right and, nothing can stop that.
> ...


Thanks for the support. It happened nearly a month ago so I came back from holiday a few weeks ago. We were on a beautiful island in spain. We forced ourselves to do all the sight seeing we had planned because staying at the hotel crying would have been worse! So instead I rode a bike around the island crying.  lol On top of Coco's death, a few other things have happened this month that made my depression quite severe. I couldn't function for the first 2 weeks but I'm emerging from it now I think. I ended up getting another puppy at the start of the week after all! It's helping me because now I have a reason to get out of bed and do something (I work from home and only a bit at the moment so it's easy waste away). As for writing Coco a letter, that's what I did while I was on holiday and it did help! I need to bury it in a place that was special to Coco. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your cat! My 3 cats disappeared when I was younger, all during the space of one month. We suspect our neighbour had something to do with it. One of them ended up coming back after quite some time (it was found locked up in the neighbour's garage!) so who knows maybe your Franklin will be found. I'm happy to hear about your newly extended pet family though! With all that life around, it must keep you occupied!  My apartment is small, but if I had the space I would probably end up like you. haha


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Menna said:


> Anyway that's my crazy life right now. Or at least my pet life! Please let me know how you guys are. Oops! Forgot to hit send!


I would love to live in your house! Even if Franklin is "on vacation " I bet you never have a dull moment! You know, cats have a funny way of disappearing for a long time and coming back when you least expect it. Never lose hope!! 

I dont know if you were able to see the posts but our dear friend Coco's mama has found beautiful little Lilo, just like you have your new babies too .


----------

